# Is it possible to tell what bloodline your pit is by just looking at it?



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

if you could have a look at these pics and see if you have any info on what bloodline he may be..
my m8t got him of a m8 and told him he could be jack frost but he dont know...
hes really loving pitbulls now, his boy is like a son to him and he said that it would be good to put a bloodline next to his boys name....

i told him that its not all that easy to figure out what his bloodline is by just looking at him....was just woundering what you guys think as i am still learning about bloodlines...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

without papers that show the dogs pedigree there is no way of knowing for sure what its bloodline is. unfortunately that is the ONLY way to tell for sure. Whatever his bloodline hes a good looking boy!


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

Yea i was thinking that...
Just thought id double check it...


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

He looks a little like a Pat Patrick dog to me. Like everyone said before me though, there's no way to tell w/o papers.

He's a good looking boy though!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

doesn't matter,the dogs beautiful no matter what its linage,love its look...


----------

